# Laco Flieger Quality?



## wisbang

My trusty Sinn 857 is running slow and I'll be sending it in for its first service. My wife suggested I buy another watch as my daily while the Sinn is at the spa (yes, she's a keeper - the wife, not the watch - well, both actually). I looked at other Sinn's but I like fairly large watches (I'm 6'4" tall) and most Sinn's are a bit too small for me. I've been lusting after a 156 but can't seem to find one on the used market at the moment. Anyway, I was looking at the Laco B-Uhr watches and am thinking about pulling the trigger on one of the new hand-wind 45mm models. I've heard great things about Stowa Fliegers (I blew it and missed out on the LE Forum watch a few years back) but know very little about the Lacos. How is the quality of the Laco Flieger watches? Are they comparable to Sinn and Stowa? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Janne

Well, they lack the Sinn tech, and supposedly are not as well finished as the Stowas. 
But, imho, they are the closest re- creations to the WW2 originals ( Stowa compated with Stowa, Laco with Laco)


----------



## watchma

I have a few Laco's including two proper (metal back/hand wound) fliegers 45 (frankfurt last years model) and 42mm (memmingen - current)

Quality wise they are just superb, the cases are stunning - I just love the thin strap lugs

Shipping is fast & customer service is A1, I haven't got a bad word to say about them



> But, imho, they are the closest re- creations to the WW2 originals


Yeah that too


----------



## Myron

I've owned four Laco's and each one has been a very good timekeeper. Well made watches, Laco's.

Myron


----------



## Uwe W.

Comparing watch brands typically results in a subjective debate, so I won't waste my time comparing the current Laco B-Uhr collection with versions being produced by other brands. The bottom line is that no other watch on the market looks like a Laco B-Uhr, its original case design alone is worth the price of admission. And their quality is certainly everything you would expect from a watch in their price range. If you appreciate historic accuracy, an interesting pedigree, and a unique look then a Laco makes a good choice.


----------



## Janne

Uwe W. said:


> Comparing watch brands typically results in a subjective debate, so I won't waste my time comparing the current Laco B-Uhr collection with versions being produced by other brands. The bottom line is that no other watch on the market looks like a Laco B-Uhr, its original case design alone is worth the price of admission. And their quality is certainly everything you would expect from a watch in their price range. If you appreciate historic accuracy, an interesting pedigree, and a unique look then a Laco makes a good choice.


I would even say that due to the unique cases, they are cheap. So many watches use generic cases and charge the same or more than Laco with the same movement.

I am excluding the Myiota powered models,as they do not have the unique Laco design of the case, I think?


----------



## watchma

Janne said:


> I am excluding the Myiota powered models,as they do not have the unique Laco design of the case, I think?


You think right, the miyota powered jobs use thick lugged "probably generic" cases, I got the augsburg too , they aren't ugly but not as swish as the thin lugged cases


----------



## wisbang

Janne said:


> I would even say that due to the unique cases, they are cheap. So many watches use generic cases and charge the same or more than Laco with the same movement.
> 
> I am excluding the Myiota powered models,as they do not have the unique Laco design of the case, I think?


With respect to the case, I understand that it is about 11.1mm thick. My Sinn is 12.2mm thick and seems relatively thin compared to some other watches I own. I've heard some people say that the Laco wears thicker than the specs state. Is the thickness of the Laco historically accurate?


----------



## Janne

I can not answer you off hand, but I did some calculations when we developed the WUS Laco LE some years back.
The 42mm case Laco used then was correctly downscaled in thickness. Including the size and thickness of the lugs and the crown. 
For the LE project,Laco sourced a more correct looking crown that they used before, of approx. the correct shape.
This crown is now used as standard by Laco.


----------



## LH2

I think you'd enjoy a Laco tremendously. I've owned Stowas too, and they're a bit prettier, but I prefer Lacos for their rugged, authentic look.


----------



## Uwe W.

wisbang said:


> Ive heard some people say that the Laco wears thicker than the specs state. Is the thickness of the Laco historically accurate?


The Laco B-Uhr doesn't so much wear thicker - it wears bigger. The minimal bezel of its design gives the dial a in-your-face presence.

With respect to historical accuracy, keep in mind that the original B-Uhr had a 55 mm case. As scaled down models, the 42 and 45 mm versions are similarly proportionate in size to the original.


----------



## wisbang

Uwe W. said:


> With respect to historical accuracy, keep in mind that the original B-Uhr had a 55 mm case. As scaled down models, the 42 and 45 mm versions are similarly proportionate in size to the original.


Point taken, makes sense.


----------



## Myron

Uwe W. said:


> With respect to historical accuracy, keep in mind that the original B-Uhr had a 55 mm case. As scaled down models, the 42 and 45 mm versions are similarly proportionate in size to the original.


I would love to see some real-world pictures of the 36mm Laco flieger. I have the itch for a new flieger, and just ruled out the Archie Pilot Original 2 today due to the shocking and unwise (my opinion) decision on their part to put their name on the dial. Otherwise I would be on the pre-order list. Point is, I'm considering one of the 36mm Lacos. Anybody out there have one of these yet?

Myron


----------



## Uwe W.

Myron said:


> just ruled out the Archie Pilot Original 2 today due to the shocking and unwise (my opinion) decision on their part to put their name on the dial.


Maybe it's for the best? I've got a LE Archimede Pilot Original and its given me no end of grief. My watchmaker described its movement as being on par with "East German junk" and it has such a weak amplitude that it sometimes will stop running. Despite this, I still love the watch, but agree with you; if it had any writing on the dial I never would have bought it in the first place.








Archimede LE Pilot Original with Laco LE B-Uhr








Numerous attempts to turn the Pilot Original's '60s era Junghans JH687 have been fruitless.


----------



## Myron

Uwe W. said:


> Maybe it's for the best? I've got a LE Archimede Pilot Original and its given me no end of grief. My watchmaker described its movement as being on par with "East German junk" and it has such a weak amplitude that it sometimes will stop running. Despite this, I still love the watch, but agree with you; if it had any writing on the dial I never would have bought it in the first place.
> 
> Archimede LE Pilot Original with Laco LE B-Uhr
> 
> Numerous attempts to turn the Pilot Original's '60s era Junghans JH687 have been fruitless.


Wow, thanks Uwe. In a weird way knowing this makes me feel better about passing on this opportunity. I am giving the 36mm Laco serious consideration, but also have a bad case of EZM3-itis. Hmm, decisions, decisions.

Myron


----------



## watchma

Myron said:


> . I am giving the 36mm Laco serious consideration
> 
> Myron


Myron they are currently doing a deal involving 300 euro off the total price if you buy a 36 and a 42 laco , if you can squeeze it under the radar I'd say do it whilst they're offering

I bought the 42 (memmingen) two months ago and it's gorgeous with the new darker bead blasted case - can't fault it anywhere


----------



## wisbang

watchma said:


> Myron they are currently doing a deal involving 300 euro off the total price if you buy a 36 and a 42 laco , if you can squeeze it under the radar I'd say do it whilst they're offering


Interesting. I am having a hard time deciding on the Type A or Type B dials in the 45mm hand wind and was thinking of buying both  I wonder if Laco would give any sort of a discount in that case?


----------



## watchma

wisbang said:


> if Laco would give any sort of a discount in that case?


You can but ask LOL, but when I was buying my 850euro memmingen , I asked (out of cheek - don't ask don't get) was there a discount of any sort? - after all you do have a box for it in the checkout department , a flat "Noooo, we don't do that sort of thing" was the reply ..... at least I asked though

and then a month down the line they're doing this grrrr , they'll be trying to shift particular stock I'd guess so I don't think you'll get them to move ... but who knows


----------



## wisbang

watchma said:


> You can but ask LOL, but when I was buying my 850euro memmingen , I asked (out of cheek - don't ask don't get) was there a discount of any sort? - after all you do have a box for it in the checkout department , a flat "Noooo, we don't do that sort of thing" was the reply ..... at least I asked though
> 
> and then a month down the line they're doing this grrrr , they'll be trying to shift particular stock I'd guess so I don't think you'll get them to move ... but who knows


I emailed Timequest, the AD here in California, to see if they would offer a discount if I bought both watches. We'll see what they say.

Do the WUS folks in the USA typically buy from these ADs, or purchase directly from Laco? Any advantage to one or the other?


----------



## LH2

Tony at Timequest will beat Laco direct pricing. If he doesn't have what you want in stock, you may have to wait a few weeks, but service from Timequest is top notch.


----------



## Shan S.

I just got a Type B face/ ETA movement Flieger a couple of weeks ago.. I must say on first impression that it really looks great, I really looked over the case, glass, face, lugs, etc to see any defects and it really looks good.. I will be keeping an eye on this thread to see what other information on quality appears.. Thanks for all the good information.


----------



## Janne

I am happy that you are happy!
Laco show what high quality you can make for the money. Once you know this, it becomes increasingly difficult to buy a watch with a similar movement for 3 times ( or more!) money.


----------



## Eduwatch

wisbang said:


> Interesting. I am having a hard time deciding on the Type A or Type B dials in the 45mm hand wind and was thinking of buying both  I wonder if Laco would give any sort of a discount in that case?


Hi,

tough decision, indeed. I faced it last year and finally bought both (Type A and B) 45mm handwound ETA 2801.

Great decision, I must say. They're really delightful: easy wearable, super soft and pleasant handwinding due to the huge, diamond-shaped crown. Top notch!

Later, I bought from Laco a pair of "original" pilot's closed-loop brown straps (XXL size, if you want to be able to put your hand through it !!!). Perfect match.

Hope you'll enjoy them as much as I do.

Greetings

Eduwatch


----------



## logan2z

I also had a hard time deciding on the Type A or B dials and decided to bite the bullet and buy both with the hand-wound movement. I just received the A dial and am awaiting the B dial. This is my first Laco and I'm very impressed with the quality of the watch. It looks terrific and the 45mm case is the perfect size for me. The finish on the case is quite unique and very attractive. The strap seems to be of high quality, and even the leather storage case included with the watch is more than I expected at this price point. I've become an instant Laco fan and am already thinking about purchasing the 44mm chrono!


----------



## user888

Myron said:


> I would love to see some real-world pictures of the 36mm Laco flieger. I have the itch for a new flieger, and just ruled out the Archie Pilot Original 2 today due to the shocking and unwise (my opinion) decision on their part to put their name on the dial. Otherwise I would be on the pre-order list. Point is, I'm considering one of the 36mm Lacos. Anybody out there have one of these yet?
> 
> Myron


Please be advised that Archimede pilot watches ARE available WITHOUT logo. Look into their H-line (H of 'historical') watches: 42H and 39H


----------

